# Pearl Izumi Elite review - consistent lightweight go-to



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Just received my package from theswimoutlet.com, who has killer sales on cycling apparel. Tore open and tried on my Pearl Izumi Elite jersey...so consistent in terms of sizing and materials and spot on every time. I've grown to appreciate this trusty go to over the years. I have an older model for which I reach when my prime kit is in the wash, but the jersey pockets tore after a while. PI says they'll repair (lifetime) so now that I have this newer Elite jersey I'll send that one in. I have others, it's just that I don't like being without three favorites. PI's recent models have reinforced pocket gaiters to address the pockets separating at the upper seam. 

While I like my tech heavy Hincapie fabrics/kits a lot, their variations in cuts and sizing is a pain. It's so nice to be able to order the same jersey two, four years apart and get the same cut and sizing.

If you happen to be a mere shlub who doesn't look like a Castelli model there's always the dilemma of balancing torso width versus length. Nothing worse than jersey pockets handing off of your arse and tugging at your throat/neck. Conversely, tops that are just the right length but don't let your lungs expand fully when zipped up are also suboptimal. 

I've tried a lot of brands and more or less know what each is about and what works for me as a 200 pound guy. Things to watch out for include tight and wide arm bands on racier models, cheese grater fabrics that catch hairs, you also don't want a jersey that is too long. Shorter than you'd prefer standing up is almost always perfect on the bike (if you're wearing bibs).

My experience is that in the Elite and Pro range Pearl Izumi uses a very fine see through thin fabric that feels as if you weren't wearing anything at all. You won't find fancy plush 3D waffle weaves like Demarchi, no fused fabric panels a la Hincapie or bulky features with somewhat harsh feeling Sugoi fabric. It's rather plain, but super thin see through when wet fabric which just disappears out on the road. In my experience less venting "features" and a better fabric beats more seams, vents and stitched together pieces. It's so breathable that I rarely have to unzip it even on the hottest days. The Elite has a little silicone at the waist, a middle of the road zipper, three beefy pockets (zipped pocket) and non-pro-tour sized arm holes. Which I should add, are thankfully not finished in that cinched rubber strip look that some lesser club pieces employ. 

Summary: the Elite from PI gets the job done and is the the runner up you don't mind wearing when your go to isn't ready. I also own a PRO level jersey, same fabric, slightly more features (vents, reflective pieces, zipper pull) but a tighter cut. I could still fit into an XL but it looked and felt too small, nearly but not quite a full size down (the Elite is not a club cut jersey though)

At a muscular 6/220 lbs I fit an XL just fine. It's tight like it should be but is not restrictive. Allow that superfine fabric to contour to every crease but beware if you order white, it will show every dark hair. 

As a FYI since it came in the same box: I tried a 2XU Elite Sublimated jersey and while the graphics were nice the fabric wasn't as nice and it didn't fit right to boot. The torso fit okay, not great but okay, but the deal breaker was that it fit way too long in an XL (and I'm six feet).


----------

